# New Lauderdale Cabinet...now what?



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got this cabinet a couple of days ago. Wiped it down, placed a small glass of distilled water in it and filled and turned on the Hydra that I bought with it. The cabinet is now sitting at 70%. I have a 1/2 pound order of HF beads on the way. My question is, can I just put boxes of cigars in the cabinet part or do the lids need to be opened? How full can you really fill these cabinets...half way, two thirds full or what? Thanks for any suggestions as I've already learned so much from this forum!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats on the nice end table cabinet.

_Can I just put boxes of cigars in the cabinet part or do the lids need to be opened? _
I open my boxes to inspect them when they arrive, close the lid and place them in the humi.

_How full can you really fill these cabinets...half way, two thirds full or what? _
The fuller your humi the better. Just make sure you have good air flow. A small computer fan or one of the battery fans they use for adding smelly stuff to the air (you can get them at Walmart) works well. I have a tall cabinet and use small electric fan in the winter to keep the humidity even throughout.


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks....I'm loading it now.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

now what?

Takes us some pictures asap!

Congrats!


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

pics


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

:dr

That is the exact cabinet I'm looking for.


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

I couldn't find interior dimensions anywhere so hope this helps anyone considering this cabinet. Interior dimensions: Drawer - 2"H x 13"W x 12.5"D and Cabinet 18WH x 18"W x 14"D.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats! That is a very nice cabinet.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

A great looking cabinet indeed. Fill that baby up!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new cabinet! Im in the market for one, how is the construction of the unit??


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks. What I like most about this humidor is the value for the money. The quality is good for the low price. This is not a high end humidor or a high end piece of furniture . The seal could be better and there are some cosmetic imperfections. What convinced me was the overall attractive design, the top was a drawer as opposed to a lid (so I can put stuff on top of it), and a small footprint that fits the space I had for it. It seems to hold humidity fine and the drawer hardware seems sturdy enough. With TLC it should last a good long time and is a good first step for me into owning a cabinet. I just could never shell out big dollars on a high end cabinet without first getting some experience on the low end. These can be had for $250 or so and I actually snagged this for around $180, because of special circumstances, plus shipping. It's a good first cabinet.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Good looking cabinet! Looks like you've had most of your questions answered. :thumb:


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks...the cigars are cooking in the humi and all is right with the world!


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

ca21455 said:


> Congrats on the nice end table cabinet.
> 
> _Can I just put boxes of cigars in the cabinet part or do the lids need to be opened? _
> I open my boxes to inspect them when they arrive, close the lid and place them in the humi.
> ...


I would like your opion about adding a fan. On the Hydra I have the option of adding a fan(s) that turn on and off with the unit fan OR I can add a fan that stays on all the time? I would really like to hear your thoughts on which way to go. Also, this may sound silly but where do I put the additional fan ( middle or upper shelf maybe) and do I just point it in any direction?


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

chas1957 said:


> I would like your opion about adding a fan. On the Hydra I have the option of adding a fan(s) that turn on and off with the unit fan OR I can add a fan that stays on all the time? I would really like to hear your thoughts on which way to go. Also, this may sound silly but where do I put the additional fan ( middle or upper shelf maybe) and do I just point it in any direction?


I have the fan at the bottom of the cabinet facing up and toward the door. This gives me the best circulation. The humidifier is also in the same location. I run it for an hour every 12 hours. This works best for my setup. The fan and the humidifier are on the same timer so they both run together.

I am using the Moist-N-Aire humidifier. It has a humidistat on it but it does not work well, however running it for 2 hours per day works fine.

It took a while to find out what worked best. I used 3 hygrometers placed in several locations to monitor the humidity while testing.

I also leave the beads in during the winter, it helps to stabilize the humidity.

Good luck with your new humi, it is very nice!


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks...I'm going to rig up a fan. While seasoning the humidor it was 70% top and bottom. But since loading it up I've noticed the top is running a couple of percent less than the bottom.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks great, thanks for posting and keep us updated on what works for you.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks nice. That is what I have been looking for, but the lowest price I can find is $299 plus shipping. Shipping usually kills the deal.


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

harley33 said:


> Looks nice. That is what I have been looking for, but the lowest price I can find is $299 plus shipping. Shipping usually kills the deal.


Shipping around $50 which does bump it. Remember most of these places have 10% off coupons and I've seen this listed under $250 somewhere on the net.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

A lot of places will offer free or discounted shipping if you just ask politely and mention you heard about them from www.puff.com


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet "Humi" congratulations on the purchase.
Vinnie


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> A lot of places will offer free or discounted shipping if you just ask politely and mention you heard about them from www.puff.com


thanks for the tip...will definitely keep in mind on future purchases


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I like it a lot, very nice and a great price. Does it have a plug inside the cabinet?


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice acquisition. Have a good time filling your new humi up!


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> I like it a lot, very nice and a great price. Does it have a plug inside the cabinet?


thanks...yes it has a dual plug-in that mounts near the lower left corner on the back facing into the cabinet. The power cord to the wall plug is about 8 ft long.


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

I added an extra fan to the Hydra and it was really simple to install and I used felt stripping to bolster the seal. Seems pretty tight now and I'm ready to load it up. The felt stripping was really easy to work with and cheap, about $6.00 for 3/8" x 25' and has self-adhesive backing. They have various sizes and colors. It's from a company call Duro-Felt in Arkansas, they are online and offer free shipping. Duro-Felt Products


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

chas1957 said:


> I added an extra fan to the Hydra and it was really simple to install and I used felt stripping to bolster the seal. Seems pretty tight now and I'm ready to load it up. The felt stripping was really easy to work with and cheap, about $6.00 for 3/8" x 25' and has self-adhesive backing. They have various sizes and colors. It's from a company call Duro-Felt in Arkansas, they are online and offer free shipping. Duro-Felt Products


Thanks for the info. I just got my cabinet today and in the process of seasoning it. I should have my Hydra tomorrow (I bought 2 off the devil site). I will definitely look at Duro Felt if Lowes or a fabric store doesn't carry something similiar. The hole in the back of mine is the size of a "stretched" quarter. I will need something to seal that as well once the Hydra is in there.

Keep us updated on the progress (maybe I will be able to steal some tips).

Jeff


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Your welcome and have fun setting up that new humi!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats Jeff!

Throw up some pics when you can!


----------

